# Recumbent 2 speed



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

This is what my first ever electric vehicle has amounted to.
Back in 2008, it was an electric mountain bike with a 1000W rear hub motor.
It did 70kmh on 80 volts with a single string of 24 LifeTechs.
Now its been reshaped by the wind, sitting 100mm off the ground in an F1 driver position to get out of the wind.
A full size hub motor has been shoehorned into a 16" rim with acetal blocks to be used for 1st gear. On 80v it spins to 440rpm which will yield 40kmh.
The rear wheel should give 80kmh now that I have reduced the drag coefficient.
There will be 2 controllers and 2 throttles and a big enough pack to allow the use of both ctlrs at once for extra boost off the line.


----------

